# Character map text size.



## Windy in Kansas

When I used the character map this morning the text for some of the letter seemed so small I finally had to use a magnifying glass to see them correctly.

I tried to increase text size by Ctrl +, Ctrl scroll, and by maximizing the pop up which wouldn't change size. If I reset via "View" it still doesn't increase the pop up text.

Is there any way to increase text in character map? The help section offered no help in this.

Using Win7 and Firefox at the time. I didn't try other browsers.


----------



## Nevada

The character map only inserts the symbol. The application you insert it into controls the font size. If you were preparing an email message in html format, you should have been able to select the symbols and increase font size. If you were preparing the message in text format then I don't believe that you can control font size.


----------



## mnn2501

Not sure about FF but IE8 in the lower right hand corner has a little drop down box where you can go from 50% to 400% text size


----------



## Windy in Kansas

Nevada said:


> The character map only inserts the symbol.


Sorry, I didn't explain correctly. It is the text size OF the character map that I need to enlarge.


----------



## mnn2501

Windy in Kansas said:


> Sorry, I didn't explain correctly. It is the text size OF the character map that I need to enlarge.


 I don't know of any way to do that other than lowering your display settings, which will increase the size of everything.

I Put the following into google and got some third party software results, but nothing from Microsoft about making whats already there larger

goggle search = make charector map larger


----------



## Windy in Kansas

Thanks, this is one time that I hadn't thought about doing a Google search. I'll take a look. Kind of tough to admit that it is hard for me to see which accent mark is above those letters when they cannot be enlarged within the character map.


----------



## donewithcity

In Windows 7 try start/control panel/ease of access/optimize visual display/change the size of text and icons. I have mine set on 150% as with the large monitor and high resolution I could not read small text boxes.


----------

